# Question about hamster bin cages and tubes?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I am adopting a hamster from the shop that I work in, I'd like to build him a bin cage...how difficult is it? I'm a bit of a DIY idiot. Are Really Useful Boxes a good brand to use to make a bin cage? Or can anyone recommend another good type of plastic box?

Also, can you get slightly bigger hamster tubes anywhere? The hamster I'm getting is, well to put it politely, a little on the large side (ok he's a fat pig), and I really doubt he will be able to make it through regular Habitrail tubes. I'd quite like to build a multi-level bin cage for him, but if he can't fit his fat butt through the tubes there is no point :lol2:.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Here are 2 sets of instructions on how to make a bin cage:
How to make a custom bin cage! - Hamster Central WIKI
Bin Cages Made Easy! - Hamster Central WIKI

or just google 'how to make a bin cage' and you will find loads of useful websites with tips.

Rub tubs are fine to use, though i'm not sure what size you would need.

You could try a piece of draining pipe or something similar for a tube, or plumbing pipe like the ones you get for sinks.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

If you stack the boxes you can get around using tubes...

:whistling2:











BOTTOM










TOP











Was my 'prototype'
Has been modified further since then 
- but you get the idea.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

When I do use RUB's for hamsters i use the 64ltr ones.
I must say I use wired cages most of the time now but I do still use the RUB's for babies growing on.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I feel sorry for poor "Cuthbert" (and no I didn't name him lol) shoved in the little tiny shop cages, can't wait to build him a hammy heaven!!!


----------

